# Mid day redfish massacre! Pics



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The wind was fairly calm and the sun was nice and high so I decided to hit the water around 11:30 and look for some reds. Fished a sandy shallow bottom for about 2hrs and had constant action. I found a school with over 40 fish in it. I was back at the house at 3:30! Our biggest two fish had a combined wieight of 13 1/2lbs. All fish were caught a Little Cleo Gold spoon or a soft plastic!
































































Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Your the man!! Great pics and report!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where are yall fishin looks like panama city?


----------



## RedfishHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant Thanks for the awesome reports. Did not figure it would be that calm up there, would have dumpped the boat in the water. Might give it ashot tomorrow.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish!!:clap


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

were yall fishing in pensacola?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Brant, is that guy wearing a Pace baseball hat? Nice report:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Brant scores again! I don't know where you fish, but you sure do well!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the reds Brant :clap


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

nice fish brant

i wont divulge the honey whole

:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That ain't a stradic in your hand is it? oke



That in the Blackwater area?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job fellows. !!!!!!!!! Nice catch.

Scott


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful fish in a great setting. The redfish in the second picture with the line of spots was really neat. That little cleo is a great spoon. If you get the chance try one of them in the fire tiger color one day. Just wondering when you get on a bite that good do you ever throw a topwater? I imagine you were catching them in pretty skinny water. It is a gas to watch them chasing topwaters around.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report Brant. You sure do know where to go and have some good luck on your side. I am jealous as hell, I blew my shoulder out the 1st of Dec and haven't been able to fish. Keep the reports coming it is about all the fishing pleasure I get for now. I should be able to launch my boat the last of Feb. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (2/2/2008)*The wind was fairly calm and the sun was nice and high so I decided to hit the water around 11:30 and look for some reds. Fished a sandy shallow bottom for about 2hrs and had constant action. I found a school with over 40 fish in it. I was back at the house at 3:30! Our biggest two fish had a combined wieight of 13 1/2lbs. All fish were caught a Little Cleo Gold spoon or a soft plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Impressive. I'll have to try the gold spoon thing a little more often.





Mark


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Surprisingly all of the fishwere caught in the local waters from Bay point to East bay. The day did however remind me of a p city/louisiana redfish trip. The redfishing in this area is really starting to take off and I predict a bright future for the slot red population in years to come around our area. These fish are starting to act more natural like they do in Louisiana and other places that have good redfish habitat. I have seen a number of fish tailing this year and ive seen schools of over 40 fish which is somthing I have never seen in this area before. 

Im very excited to see what lies ahead for the redfish population in the pensacola area. Maybe oneday boats will be running to our area during a FLW, andCUPtournaments instead of making the long run to Louisiana, Pcity, or other places that hold lots of fish.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

nice fish!!!

i hope your prediction is right cause that would be great!!

:clap:clap


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Brant,



Nice report as usual. I fished in the same area on Saturday and managed one nice redfish around 30" and a few rats. Hope to see you out there soon...



Nick


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great day on the water eh?


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like agreat day on the water, nice picts and report as always. Thanks 

Do you usually use the gold spoons only on sand bottoms? or also on flats?


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant, You Horsefly, You're makin' us all ill. (and jealous too) HA!

Great report though, AND follow up note.

Thanks!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (2/6/2008)*Brant, You Horsefly, You're makin' us all ill. (and jealous too) HA!
> 
> Great report though, AND follow up note.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Todd! Fishing has been good the last few months. Hope it stays this way...

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------

